# 10 gallon feeder ghost shrimp tank



## comando489 (Jul 6, 2007)

hi. my green terror has a new taste for ghost shrimp. i would like to know how many ghost shrimp i can keep in a 10 gal. i would like to have a ton of them so they will breed and make more. thanks.[/u]


----------



## comando489 (Jul 6, 2007)

10 gal is set up as follows.- 

sponge filter
sand substrate
no heater (room temp is never low)
water changes once a week
one green tiger barb (may be food for the green terror if i dont get the shrimp soon)


----------

